

AWS Road Trip - jeffbarr
http://awsroadtrip.com

======
toomuchtodo
No Chicago?

EDIT: If you're near Chicago, please stop by. I offer both a venue for a
meetup, and a place to stay.

We <3 AWS.

------
driverdan
Sounds like an interesting marketing effort but from a cost perspective this
doesn't seem like the most practical thing to do. Between gas, rental expense,
extra hotel nights, and most importantly time this will cost far more than 3
round trip flights (northeast, southwest, TX) and a few days with a rental in
each area.

~~~
jeffbarr
I think it will work out well, but I am keeping track of the costs and will do
my best to measure my return.

------
ecaron
Dear Amazon,

We do exist.

Sincerely, Minneapolis & Chicago

~~~
jeffbarr
I had some schedule constraints on both ends.

My grandson's first birthday before the trip, and my UW graduation after, in
close proximity to my daughter's high school and college graduation (she did
her last two years of high school in a "Running Start" program, so she gets
her HS diploma and her AA degree more or less simultaneously).

I also need to leave some time to write up a nice report since this trip is
also an independent study for my Master's degree!

~~~
andrewmcgrath
Would love to see you in Canada. We really dont get much attention in Toronto,
but i'm sure Toronto would love to see you.

~~~
jeffbarr
I'll get there at some point...

------
tjbiddle
Sounds like a very cool idea - I look forward to reading about the trip along
the way!

~~~
jeffbarr
I will do my best to keep the blog up to date with text, maps, video, and
pictures so stay tuned!

------
rubyrescue
no atlanta?

------
jreposa
no NYC?

